# Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin März

*Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden​*Bei dem ganzen Theater um die Fusion kann man als Angler leicht auf den Gedanken kommen, nur Angler wären mit unfähigen und dilettantischen Verbänden geschlagen.

Nein, weit gefehlt. 

Die Kollegen der Jagdzeitschrift Pirsch haben sich in der Ausgabe 3/2013 mal mit ihren Verbänden und dem Vergleich zu bekannten Naturschutzverbänden beschäftigt. 

Zwei Dinge sind da für mich persönlich erschütternd:
Dass es bei den Jägern anscheinend auch keine bzw. nur eingeschränkt professionelle Verbandsarbeit gibt.

Und dass die Printmedien der Angler im Gegensatz zu ihren Kollegen der Pirsch außer Pressemeldungen der Verbände nichts zum Thema Verbände, Angelpolitik etc. zu berichten haben.

Daher freut es mich auch doppelt, die hervorragende Ausarbeitung der Kollegen von der Pirsch hier veröffentlichen zu dürfen.

*Dafür möche ich mich ausdrücklich nochmal auch an dieser Stelle bedanken.*

Sollte der geneigte Leser im nachfolgenden Artikel der Pirsch den Namen der Jagdverbände gegen VDSF/DAFV oder DAV austauschen und feststellen, dass fast alles, was da von der Pirsch geschrieben wurde, (fast) ein zu eins auf die genannten Verbände der Gewässerbewirtschafter zutrifft:
*Ja, so gings mir auch!*

Mehr Informationen zur Pirsch und dem Verlag findet ihr hier:
http://www.jagderleben.de/
http://www.jagderleben.de/jagd-zeitschriften-uebersicht


Thomas Finkbeiner

Nun aber los:

Hier ist der Artikel auch als PDF verfügbar:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/images/stories/00aa2013/maerz/pirsch/Naturschutz_vs_Jagdverbaende.pdf


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Geil, passt wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Erschreckend und erschütternd find ich das.
Nicht geil..


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erschreckend und erschütternd find ich das.
> Nicht geil..



Ich finde diesen Spiegel geil.



Die Schlussfolgerung ist natürlich erschreckend, aber vielen sicherlich nicht neu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

ah, ok. sorry, falsch verstanden.
Da hast Du natürlich recht..

Und diesmal ists nicht der "Schmutzpuckel ausm Internet", der den Spiegel  aufstellt..

Diesmal halt ich ihn nur  ;-)))


----------



## smithie (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Das hier ist bedenklich:



> Der BUND ist mit rund 461.000 Mitgliedern, Spendern und Förderern (Stand 2010) [...]


Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bund_f%C3%BCr_Umwelt_und_Naturschutz_Deutschland

Etat: 17.000.000 (17 Millionen) €



> Der NABU hat über 502.000 Mitglieder und Förderer (Stand: 2011)


Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naturschutzbund_Deutschland

Etat: 27.000.000 (27 Millionen) €


VDSF/DAV/DAFV (egal):
positivst: 
800.000 Mitglieder
Etat: 2.000.000 €

NABU und BUND haben zusammen 170.000 Mitglieder mehr als die Angler-Bundesverbände, aber einen Etat, der 22 (Zweiundzwanzig!) mal so hoch ist!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



> 800.000 Mitglieder
> Etat: 2.000.000 €


Naja, das wären nur 1,6 Mio. bei der Beitragszahl laut Verschmelzungsvertrag.

Da NDS ab 2014 raus und Bayern noch nicht drin ist, da die das erst im April 2014 entscheiden wollen, sieht die Rechnung etwas anders aus:
Der Haushalt 2014 muss dann mit ca. 600.000 Zahlern und dann Einnahmen von ca. 1,2 Mio. aufgestellt werden.

Der VDSF hat dieses Jahr *alleine* einen Haushalt von 1,3 Mio.

Wie dann mit 1,2 Mio. beide Verbände zusammen finanziert werden sollen - die finanzielle Kompetenz ist da keinesfalls größer als bei den Jägern, offenlegen der Zahlen genauso verpönt, wie man weiß - wird sicher interessant werden.

Und wer so bescheuert sein sollte, VDSF/DAFV oder DAV zu spenden, nun gut, Privatsache..

Man kann auch anders Geld sinnlos verbrennen als bei diesen Verbänden - in der Kneipe machts aber mehr Spaß..

;-))))


Und auch bezüglich mangelnder inhaltlicher Aufstellung sind mir persönlich viel zu viel zu viel zu viele Parallelen von Jagdverbänden und VDSF/DAFV und DAV......


----------



## smithie (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



> Der Haushalt 2014 muss dann mit ca. 600.000 Zahlern und dann Einnahmen von ca. 1,2 Mio. aufgestellt werden.





smithie schrieb:


> positivst


:m

Mit nicht gerundeten Zahlen wird's nicht besser, dann ist der Etat von NABU und BUND zusammen ~35 mal höher als der der Anglerbundesverbände.

Dass der Vergleich aufgrund der grünen Welle, die durch die Gesellschaft schwappt, hinkt, ist mir klar.

Sagen wir mal, da ist bei den/dem Anglerverband(änden) noch Luft nach oben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



> Sagen wir mal, da ist bei den/dem Anglerverband(änden) noch Luft nach oben...


Sagen wir mal so - für Angler verständlich- bezüglich Luft nach oben:
Kurz bevor Fische bei Sauerstoffmangel verrecken, strecken sie auch den Kopf nach oben und schnappen nach Luft.............

Ja, ich weiss - bööööse
;-))))


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Die Argumentationsdecke der Angler ist auch relativ dünn.
Was wir betreiben ist im Grunde auch keine Hege.
Wir betreiben Nahrungserwerb.
:g

Dazu kann man aber auch in ein Lebensmittelladen gehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Es ist nicht vorrangig die Kohle, die den Unterschied macht.

Es sind die Funktionäre, bzw. deren Kompetenz.

Und selbst wenn die Jäger vor einem ähnlichen Scherbenhaufen stehen, so sind deren Scherben wenigstens aus Kristallglas und nicht aus Fensterscherben.

Immerhin tummelt sich bei den Jägern die Oberste Klasse der Gesellschaft, mit Beziehungen und weitreichendem Lobbytum in Politik und Wirtschaft, während bei den Anglerfunktionären in der Regel spätestens beim örtlichen Bürgermeister Ende der Fahnenstange ist. Bei den Jägern wird das halt nur nicht professionell gemanagt.

Bei den Anglern müsste ja zuerst überhaupt mal eine Kompetenzebene eingerichtet werden. Menschen, die mangelnde Beziehungen durch Professionalität wettmachen.

Wie das geht zeigt, grade Niedersachsen mit der Positionierung zum Thema Naturschutz. 

Geld ist nicht alles.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Auch leider sehr wahr.....................


----------



## smithie (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht vorrangig die Kohle, die den Unterschied macht.
> 
> Es sind die Funktionäre, bzw. deren Kompetenz.


Aber mit ausreichend Budget kann (könnte) ich mir die Kompetenz einkaufen.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Immerhin tummelt sich bei den Jägern die Oberste Klasse der Gesellschaft, mit Beziehungen und weitreichendem Lobbytum in Politik und Wirtschaft, während bei den Anglerfunktionären in der Regel spätestens beim örtlichen Bürgermeister Ende der Fahnenstange ist. Bei den Jägern wird das halt nur nicht professionell gemanagt.


Naja, wir haben ja nun nicht nur Dumpfbacken ohne Kontakte in den Verbänden.
Wie die das einsetzen... 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bei den Anglern müsste ja zuerst überhaupt mal eine Kompetenzebene eingerichtet werden. Menschen, die mangelnde Beziehungen durch Professionalität wettmachen.
> 
> Wie das geht zeigt, grade Niedersachsen mit der Positionierung zum Thema Naturschutz.
> 
> Geld ist nicht alles.


Also die NDS machen mangelnde Beziehungen durch Professionalität wett 

Grundsätzlich stimmt das aber schon. 
Eigentlich müsste man einen/mehrere Person(en) bezahlen, der/die sich um nichts anderes kümmert als um Lobbyarbeit und wie hieß das tolle Wort... Fundraising ;-)

Meine Güte, dann muss ich dem halt mal 100k zahlen.
Dafür wären wahrscheinlich die 600t Mitglieder auch bereit 1 € in den Klingelbeutel zu werfen. Bzw. muss er halt dann entsprechend Spenden organisieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



smithie schrieb:


> Also die NDS machen mangelnde Beziehungen durch Professionalität wett
> 
> Grundsätzlich stimmt das aber schon.
> Eigentlich müsste man einen/mehrere Person(en) bezahlen, der/die sich um nichts anderes kümmert als um Lobbyarbeit und wie hieß das tolle Wort... Fundraising ;-)
> ...



Der 10 Punkte Plan der Niedersachsen ist nicht dumm, kann also auch nicht von dummen Menschen gemacht sein. Dahinter steckt nicht nur die Fähigkeit, eine Position zu beschreiben, sondern - viel wichtiger - diese Position zu erarbeiten und festzulegen. 

Und klar kann man nicht warten, bis Schlüsselpositionen von Fachleuten ehrenamtlich besetzt werden. Muss auch nicht sein, Fachleute kann man "kaufen". Auf die muss man dann aber auch hören.
Viel wichtiger noch, man muss sich geschlossen klar sein, wohin man in der Zukunft gemeinsam gehen will. 

Und sowas kostet Geld. Viel mehr, als die Verbände zur Zeit ausgeben können.

Das kann man nur über die Mitglieder bekommen. 

Und wenn die zahlen sollen, muss ein klares Ziel mit meßbaren Aussagen festgelegt sein.

Das fehlte gleich an Anfang, das fehlte während der gesamten Verhandlung und das fehlt heute immer noch.

Dafür kann man vielleicht einem Teil der Mitglieder 1 oder 2 Euro aus den Rippen leiern, wird vermutlich die Mehreinnahmen durch Austritte wieder verlieren.

Professionell gemacht, hätte man ohne weiteres auch 10 Euro erheben können, wenn die Mitglieder wüssten, dass dieses Geld gut angelegt ist.

In einen wenig kompetenten Pleitehaufen steckt der Bürger aber kein Geld.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zwei Dinge sind da für mich persönlich erschütternd:
> 
> Und dass die Printmedien der Angler im Gegensatz zu ihren Kollegen der Pirsch außer Pressemeldungen der Verbände nichts zum Thema Verbände, Angelpolitik etc. zu berichten haben.



Und das ist genau der Punkt.
Ich habe in den "Printmedien der Angler", als das du diese Kataloge euphemistisch bezeichnest, noch nie auch nur einen einschlägigen Beitrag mit investigativem Anspruch gelesen. An informiertem Nachwuchs, der zum Teil auch sehr aktiv im AB vertreten ist, besteht ja kein Mangel, allein scheint es diesen Lohnschreiberlingen der Geräteindustrie an professionellem Anspruch und Anstand zu mangeln, einmal dezidiert Stellung zu angelpolitischen Themen zu beziehen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Es steht außer Frage, dass von Verbänden, die vom Geld ihrer Mitglieder leben, professionelle Arbeit eingefordert werden muss. Und da haben Angler- und Jagdverbände viel Potential nach oben.

ABER:
Ich behaupte mal, dass in Deutschland weder Angler noch Jäger auch nur den Funken einer Chance haben, sich gegen Natur- und Tierschützer zu positionieren. Das ist ein gesellschaftliches Thema.

Ich habe keine Lust, mich über die Surrealität und immer weiter abdriftende Realitätsverdrängung insbesondere der Stadtbevölkerung zu Natur, Nahrung etc. auszulassen. Fakt ist aber, dass ein signifikanter Prozentsatz in der Bevölkerung so tickt und Angler wie Jäger für diese Leute Primitivlinge aus dem vergangenen Jahrhundert sind.

Wenn ich nach einem Workshop mit Kunden oder Mitarbeitern abends ein Essen organisiere, ist die erste Frage beim Anruf im Restaurant seit einigen Jahren zuerst die nach dem vegetarischen Angebot. Sonst habe ich ein Problem mit knapp der Hälfte meiner Gäste.

Wenn ich nach einem erfolgreichen Angeltag meine Fänge aus dem Auto hole, schaut mich die Nachbarschaft (durchweg Akademiker) an wie ein Alien. Da kommen dann immer Fragen wie "Hast Du die selbst totgemacht?"
Und wenn ich mit meinem Sohn losziehe und einer seiner Kumpels mit will, gab es bisher immer Verbote. Di Eltern kamen dann zu mir und erklärten, es ginge ihnen darum, dass die Kinder nicht etwas sehen, wie ein Tier getötet wird. |bigeyes

Und das ist genau die Klientel, die von der Politik umworben wird. Da hilft es auch nix, wenn Jagdverbände finanzkräftige Mitglieder haben.


----------



## Deep Down (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Die Angelzeitschriften beweisen immer wieder, und so in den aktuellen Vorgängen auch, durch die Bank, dass sie ausschließlich bebilderte und mit Text versehene Werbeblättchen der Industrie und sonstiger Selbstdarsteller sind! 
Im Ergebnis alles journalismus- und recherchefreie Altpapierproduzenten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



> ABER:
> Ich behaupte mal, dass in Deutschland weder Angler noch Jäger auch nur den Funken einer Chance haben, sich gegen Natur- und Tierschützer zu positionieren. Das ist ein gesellschaftliches Thema.


Doch, hätten sie natürlich.

Nur nicht so, wie sie es machen.

Eine Präsidentin für einen "Naturschutzverband" zu wählen, die öffentlich für Gentechnik wirbt, für Agrarindustrie etc., da brauche ich nicht mal ansatzweise dran denken, gegenüber richtigen Natzurschutzverbänden oder gar Politik, Medien oder Gesellschaft auch nur nen Krückstock auf den Boden zu bringen, geschweige denn einen Fuß..


Du kommst mir vor wie ein Sozialpädagoge - da war auch immer am unerzogenen Kind die Gesellschaft schuld...

NEIN - die ist nicht schuld!!!!

*Schuld sind am Desaster der Angler  VDSF/DAFV und DAV!!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

PS:
Und wenns so wäre, wie Du schreibst, wären gute Verbände und Funktionäre NOCH VIEL WICHTIGER!!!!

In guten Zeiten schaffens nicht mal solche Chaoten zu viel kaputt zu machen - wenns aber eh schon nach unten geht, dann noch die Lunte ans Benzinfass zu legen, das schaffen nur VDSF/DAFV und DAV!!!


----------



## Honeyball (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In einen wenig kompetenten Pleitehaufen steckt der Bürger aber kein Geld.



Der Bürger vielleicht nicht, aber Stand heute noch ca. 500 bis 600 Tausend organisierte Angler :m

Langsam wird es an der Zeit, darüber nachzudenken, wie man Alternativen zum DAFV-Chaos organisieren könnte.


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Ich bin der selben Meinung wie Naturliebhaber.

Töten von Tieren hat keine grosse Lobby in diesem Land.

Zwar wollen alle ihr Steak auf den Tisch haben, aber die Kuh darf nicht geschlachtet werden.
Sicherlich wissen sehr viele wo das Fleisch herkommt, aber man will sich mit dem Töten nicht auseinandersetzen.

Für viele kommt der Strom aus der Steckdose, und so ist das mit dem Fleisch auch.

Hier ist uns etwas anerzogen worden, was uns die Grundlage zum Überleben nimmt.

Nämlich Sammeln, Jagen und Töten.


----------



## Deep Down (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eine Präsidentin für einen "Naturschutzverband" zu wählen, die öffentlich für Gentechnik wirbt, für Agrarindustrie etc., da brauche ich nicht mal ansatzweise dran denken, gegenüber richtigen Natzurschutzverbänden oder gar Politik, Medien oder Gesellschaft auch nur nen Krückstock auf den Boden zu bringen, geschweige denn einen Fuß..
> 
> 
> *Schuld sind am Desaster der Angler  VDSF/DAFV und DAV!!!*



Und die hat mangels anglerischer Erfahrung überhaupt keine Ahnung in welchem Konstrukt aus Rechten und gesellschaftlichen Bedingungen sich die Angelfischerei überhaupt bewegt!

Deren Wahl ist der nächste schwere taktisch-strategische Fehler mit nicht absehbaren Folgen! Eine Einarbeitung bei bisher lebenslanger Abstinenz zur Angelfischerei können wir uns nicht leisten und ist daher auch nicht zielführend. Hier muss frische unverbrauchte und mit der Materie bereits vertraute Power ran!
Die Zeit einer überalterten Führungsriege ist längst abgelaufen!

Die "Pirsch" legt den Finger in die eitrige Wunde und zeigt auf, wo das System krankt und wohin die Reise in Anbetracht einer solch strukturierten und aufgestellten Gegnerschaft führen muss!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Und wenns so wäre, wie Du schreibst, wären gute Verbände und Funktionäre NOCH VIEL WICHTIGER!!!!


 
Da gebe ich dir völlig Recht.

Nur ein Beispiel:
Mein Verein musste voriges Jahr ca. 3000 € Anwaltskosten ausgeben, da die örtliche Polizeiinspektion Anglern des Vereins die Zufahrt zu unseren Vereinsgewässern über einen nur für Land- und Forstwirtschaft zugelassenen Feldweg bei Strafandrohung verweigert hat.

Da hätte ich doch eher den Verband in der Pflicht gesehen, um hier die Polizei mal generell einzunorden. 

So hat's unser Geld gekostet und bei Langeweile treiben die Freunde und Helfer dieses Jahr das gleiche Spielchen mit einem anderen Verein.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Ich habe als Student mal für die Pirsch geschrieben.

Dass dort so ein Artikel auftaucht, alle Achtung und großen Respekt!


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ABER:
> Ich behaupte mal, dass in Deutschland weder Angler noch Jäger auch nur den Funken einer Chance haben, sich gegen Natur- und Tierschützer zu positionieren. Das ist ein gesellschaftliches Thema.



Völlig falscher Ansatz.

Nicht *gegen* den Naturschutz, sondern *mit* dem Naturschutz.

Und zwar auf Augenhöhe.

Schau Dir das Papier der Niedersachsen an. Genauso und nicht anders funktioniert das. 

Wir Angler tun in vielen Bereichen verdammt viel in Sachen Naturschutz, dass muss in den Vordergrund.

Und wir Angler tun in vielen Bereichen verdammt viel gegen den Naturschutz. Das muss in den eigenen Reihen bekämpft werden.

Gegen den Naturschutz kommen wir niemals an, sollten wir auch gar nicht wollen.
Aber nur mit vorauseilendem Gehorsam oder schwofeligen Lippenbekenntnissen können wir auch nicht mit dem Naturschutz.

Deine Feststellungen hinsichtlich der Gesellschaft teile ich so pauschal nicht. Dem meisten Menschen sind wir schlicht egal, beim Rest hält sich für und wider die Waage.


----------



## Deep Down (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Versucht mal den Begriff NGO mit VDSF/DAV oder DAFV in Einklang zu bringen!

Und lest mal deren Ziele in den Satzungen nach! Genau solche Einflussnahmen in der Gesellschaft und Politik soll eigentlich erfolgen. Nur klappte das bisher offenbar nicht so wie gedacht!
Wenn interessiert ein Stand auf der grünen Woche oder das gegenseitige Austauschen belangloser Grußworte in den Reihen der Funktionäre!

Hat irgendwo schon mal jemand in den allgemeinen Printmedien eine positive Darstellung der Angelfischerei gelesen?

Und genau da fehlt die Einflussnahme einer Lobby mit entsprechender Meinungsbildung!

Ja, als Angler kommt man sich weiterhin vor wie der letzte Assi und wird oft auch so behandelt, wenn man sein Hobby benennt!

@Ralle
Volle Zustimmung! Es muss "professionell" herausgehoben werden, was die Anglerschaft eigentlich alles für den Naturschutz leistet und wir Niedersachsen fangen uns an entsprechend selbstbewusst zu positionieren!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Völlig falscher Ansatz.
> 
> Nicht *gegen* den Naturschutz, sondern *mit* dem Naturschutz.


 
Im Prinzip ja (bin bei den Naturschützern selbst sehr engagiert), funktioniert aber nicht, wenn Tierschutzfanatiker dazukommen. Und da ist die Tendenz besorgniserregend.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Schau Dir das Papier der Niedersachsen an. Genauso und nicht anders funktioniert das.


 
Ja, sehr guter Ansatz.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Deine Feststellungen hinsichtlich der Gesellschaft teile ich so pauschal nicht. Dem meisten Menschen sind wir schlicht egal, beim Rest hält sich für und wider die Waage.


 
Die Gesellschaft wird von einer Minderheit ausgesteuert, weil die Mehrheit uninteressiert ist. Deshalb ist es völlig Wurscht, dass Angler (und auch Jäger) der Mehrheit egal sind. Hilft uns nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## Berk (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es steht außer Frage, dass von Verbänden, die vom Geld ihrer Mitglieder leben, professionelle Arbeit eingefordert werden muss. Und da haben Angler- und Jagdverbände viel Potential nach oben.
> 
> ABER:
> Ich behaupte mal, dass in Deutschland weder Angler noch Jäger auch nur den Funken einer Chance haben, sich gegen Natur- und Tierschützer zu positionieren. Das ist ein gesellschaftliches Thema.
> ...


 
...aber genau hier liegt in meiner Sicht das Problem: unsere Bevölkerung tickt nun mal (neuerdings?) so.

Wir Angler machen aber weiter wie schon vor 50 Jahren: alles töten, Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb! Das verstehen anscheinend deine Nachbaren genauso wenig wie meine!

Anstatt sich also evtl neu zu positionieren und auf Hege, Artenschutz an Gewässern oder weiss was ich was zu gehen oder selektiv Fische zu entnehmen, schlachten wir nur noch konsequenter (oder fordern das Schlachten von schwarzen Vögeln). 
Und das versteht nunmal kein Aussenstehnder mehr, da in unserem Land keiner verhungert!

Die Aussagen, dass das einzig wahre Ziel des Angelns der Nahrungserwerb ist, kann uns bei solchen "Gegnern" teuer zu stehen kommen! 

Aber das sehen unsere "Verbandsprofis" bestimmt ganz anders...


----------



## Deep Down (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Berk schrieb:


> Die Aussagen, dass das einzig wahre Ziel des Angelns der Nahrungserwerb ist, kann uns bei solchen "Gegnern" teuer zu stehen kommen!
> 
> Aber das sehen unsere "Verbandsprofis" bestimmt ganz anders...



In was für eine Sackgasse die uns damit geführt haben, unglaublich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



> Aber das sehen unsere "Verbandsprofis" bestimmt ganz anders...


Also bei unseren "Vertretern" (man erinnere sich: Ein Staubsaugervertreter vertritt keine Staubsauger - Er verkauft sie....) in einem Satz  - oder so wie Du sogar in EINEM Wort - die Worte Verband und Profi unterzubringen, halte ich für eine sprachliche Meisterleistung!!

Bei mir kräuselt sich da bei dieser Amateurveranstaltung alles von den Zehennägeln bis zum spärlicher werdenden Haupthaar................


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Sehe ich anders. Das Argument Nahrungserwerb ist derzeit nach dem Gesetz unsere einzige Rechtsgrundlage. (Wobei die nirgends geschrieben steht)

"Leider" darf man in unserem Land kein Wirbeltier Schaden oder Leid zufügen.
Meiner Meinung nach stecken wir da nach dem Gesetz richtig in der ********.

Ein Angelhaken dem Fisch durch die Lippe zu jagen ist nun mal Schaden zufügen.


----------



## smithie (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei mir kräuselt sich da alles von den Zehennägeln bis zum spärlicher werdenden Haupthaar................


Alpezin - verlängert die Wachstumsphasen der Haarwurzeln! 

Bleibt nur noch die Frage offen: wie bring ich's meinem Verband bei / wie bring ich meinen Verband dazu sich zu ändern? 
Edit: also strukturell, nicht beim Shampoo


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



> Das Argument Nahrungserwerb ist derzeit nach dem Gesetz unsere einzige Rechtsgrundlage. (Wobei die nirgends geschrieben steht)



*Das ist falsch *- das ist bis jetzt der einzig juristisch anerkannte Grund (nicht aber Rechtsgrundlage!!), weil die Verbände (zur Erinnerung: Vertreter - Staubsauger...) versäumt haben, weitere Gründe anzuführen und für diese zu kämpfen!

Die auch bei andern Gruppen (wo es dann nicht nur um niederst entwickelte Wirbeltiere wie Fische geht, sondern auch und gerade um warmblütige Säuger und Vögel..) gelten (von den ökologischen, sozialen, ökonomischen, traditionellen und kulturellen Aspekten und Leistungen der Angler ist da vieles auch rechtlich denkbar. )..

Zudem schränkt das der dafür zuständige §17 ausdrücklich noch ein mit den Zusätzen "länger anhaltend" und "wiederholt", nur dann wird das überhaupt erst auch bei Fischen tierschutzrelevant..

Der immer wieder in diesem Zusammenhang falsch zitierte §1 ist nur die Präambel sozusagen, im §17(2) wird das ausgeführt und dargelegt und nur nach dem kann angezeigt werden..

Aber darum gehts hier auch nicht.

*Lest nochmal den Artikel am Anfang hier!*

Seht die Parallelen zu VDSF/DAVF und DAV und überlegt euch, warum ihr diesen Trümmertruppen für ihr Versagen auch noch gutes Geld hinterher schmeisst...

Was sollte *ohne *diese Tierschützergilde DAFV mit ihrer Gentechnik- und Agrarlobbypolitikerin als Präsidentin wirklich schlimmer werden für Angler??

Ich hab mehr Angst vor dem, was uns als Anglern diese Verbände VDSF/DAFV und DAV antun, als die Gesellschaft, Politik oder richtige Naturschutzverbände.......


----------



## Berk (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Das Argument Nahrungserwerb ist derzeit nach dem Gesetz unsere einzige Rechtsgrundlage. (Wobei die nirgends geschrieben steht)
> 
> "Leider" darf man in unserem Land kein Wirbeltier Schaden oder Leid zufügen.
> Meiner Meinung nach stecken wir da nach dem Gesetz richtig in der ********.
> ...


 
Stimmt, stimme ich dir voll zu! 
Nur bisher ist auch kein ernsthafter Versuch unternommen worden, das zu ändern. 
Im Zuge des Artenschutzes unter Wasser will man die Reduzierung der Kormorane und weniger Wasserkraft. Im nächsten Atemzug sagen wir aber dann, dass wir eh alles, was wir fangen töten.

Somit dichtet man uns Anglern einfach auch noch Futterneid auf den Kormoran an. Zudem wollen wir ja auch nicht mal grüne Energie, weil wir uns sonst mehr im Supermarkt kaufen müssen. 
Wir machen es den Gegnern schon sehr einfach mit diesem dilenttantischen Auftreten unserer oberen!


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Das ist falsch *- das ist bis jetzt der einzig juristisch anerkannte Grund (nicht aber Rechtsgrundlage!!), weil die Verbände (zur Erinnerung: Vertreter - Staubsauger...) versäumt haben, weitere Gründe anzuführen und für diese zu kämpfen!
> 
> Die auch bei andern Gruppen (wo es dann nicht nur um niederst entwickelte Wirbeltiere wie Fische geht, sondern auch und gerade um warmblütige Säuger und Vögel..) gelten (von den ökologischen, sozialen, ökonomischen, traditionellen und kulturellen Aspekten und Leistungen der Angler ist da vieles auch rechtlich denkbar. )..
> 
> ...



Dann halt der Juristische. Ändert aber im Grunde nichts an meiner Aussage.

Wir reden uns derzeit mit dem Argument "Nahrungserwerb" aus der Haftung heraus.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Toller Artikel. Allein dass sich die Jagd-Fachpresse mal kritisch zeigt und Sinn, Zweck und Erfolgsaussichten des Jagdverbandes hinterfragt, ist schon ein Ereignis, das ich mir bei den renommierten Anglerzeitschriften so gar nicht vorstellen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



> Das Tierschutzgesetz hätte einfach ergänzt oder umformuliert werden müssen.


*NEIN!*

Weil es das Angeln nicht betreffen würde, würden die Verbandskasper einmal richtig argumentieren statt nur die Kohle der Angler "verspesen"......

Siehe dazu Dr. Thoma Meinelt (Schmerz bei Fischen), der zukünftig da wohl nix mehr zu sagen hat, bei seiner Chefin Frau Dr...

Siehe dazu auch die verschiedenen rechtswissenschtlichen Ausführen von Jendrusch als praktikable Grundlage - auch diese vom DAV mal in Auftrag gegebenen Dinge werden nach der Fusion Geschichte sein, wenn die Mehrheit des VDSF dann regiert.

Alleine die Verteilung im Präsidium (8 mal VDSF und 5 mal DAV), sowie die klaren Ansagen im Protokoll der HV vom VDSF 2012:
Die Äußerungen von Stoof (Protokoll HV November Berlin) und die Bestätigung Mohnerts zu den Mehrheitsverhältinissen im gemeinsamen Verband. 
Wo Mohnert  ja nicht den Fakt bestritt, sondern nur nicht wollte, dass man das im Vorfeld so "betont"...


			
				auszugsweises Zitat aus VDSF-HV-Protokoll 2012 schrieb:
			
		

> *Herr Stoof* erklärte, dass der VDSF im künftigen Verband 75% der Mitglieder stellen wird.
> 
> Seiner Meinung nach heißt das, dass der ehemalige VDSF im neuen Verband eine Stimmenmehrheit haben wird, aus der heraus agiert werden könnte.
> 
> ...



Dazu die klare schriftliche Äußerungen der Gentechnik/Agrarlobbypräsidentin, Angeln nur Ernährung, Fische sind Mitgeschöpfe, Angeln nicht aus Spaß etc....

*Der DAV hatte mal einen anderen, anglerfreundlichen Weg eingeschlagen.*

Dass er jetzt angesichts der Mehrheitsverhältnisse  und angesichts dessen, dass nichts von seinen einstmals guten Zielen vorher festgeschrieben wurde, trotzdem dem VDSF/DAFV beitreten will, dass zeigt eben leider, was die Mehrheit der organbisierten Angler will.

Was ich per se nicht schlimm finden würde - schlimm ist nur, dass auch die 4,5 Millionen normaler, nicht organisierter Angler und am Angeln interessierter Menschen unter diesem Verbandsschwachsinn leiden müssen..


*Und wie Verbände ticken, wurde ja im Eingagsposting schön dargestellt.*


----------



## Blauzahn (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das Argument Nahrungserwerb ist derzeit nach dem Gesetz unsere einzige Rechtsgrundlage. (Wobei die nirgends geschrieben steht)




Anscheinend hast du nicht(s) verstanden....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Der DAV hatte mal einen anderen, anglerfreundlichen Weg eingeschlagen.*



Was die Landesverbände auch ohne den Namen DAV fortführen werden.
Zumal sogar anerkannte Naturschutzverbände darunter sind, welche schon heute autarg sind und sich nicht auf den bloßen Fischfang reduzieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



> Was die Landesverbände auch ohne den Namen DAV fortführen werden.
> Zumal sogar anerkannte Naturschutzverbände darunter sind, welche schon heute autarg sind und sich nicht auf den bloßen Fischfang reduzieren.


§ 4, Absatz 2 der von *ALLEN* DAV-Funktionären abgestimmten Satzung besagt klar, dass die DAFV-Landesverbände (*ALSO AUCH KLAR DIE BISHERIGEN DAV-LV!!)  *zu tun haben, *was der BV vorgibt*.

Dazu nochmals die Mehrheitverhältnisse (Verteilung im Präsidium (8 mal VDSF und 5 mal DAV) und Aussagen im DAFV, da das einige scheinbar nicht verstehen (wollen, können, dürfen):
Die Äußerungen von Stoof (Protokoll HV November Berlin) und die Bestätigung Mohnerts zu den Mehrheitsverhältinissen im gemeinsamen Verband. 
Wo Mohnert  ja nicht den Fakt bestritt, sondern nur nicht wollte, dass man das im Vorfeld so "betont"...


			
				auszugsweises Zitat aus VDSF-HV-Protokoll 2012 schrieb:
			
		

> *Herr Stoof* erklärte, dass der VDSF im künftigen Verband 75% der Mitglieder stellen wird.
> 
> Seiner Meinung nach heißt das, dass der ehemalige VDSF im neuen Verband eine Stimmenmehrheit haben wird, aus der heraus agiert werden könnte.
> 
> ...



Dazu die klare schriftliche Äußerungen der Gentechnik/Agrarlobbypräsidentin, Angeln nur Ernährung, Fische sind Mitgeschöpfe, Angeln nicht aus Spaß etc....


*DAS IST DER AUCH VON ALLEN DAV-DELEGIERTEN GEWOLLTE WEG!*

Sie haben dem *ALLEM* zugestimmt, ohne anderes - *TROTZ VERSPRECHEN!*! - festschreiben zu lassen.

Lies nochmal den Eingangsartikel:
*ES GIBT KEINEN GRUND*, einem Verbandsfunktikonär, ob aus VDSF/DAFV oder vom DAV irgend etwas zu glauben, *was nicht eindeutig und unverrückbar festgeschrieben ist!!!*

*KEINEN EINZIGEN GRUND!!!*


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast du nicht(s) verstanden....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tztztz

Ich habe da ganz viel verstanden.
Aber wenn man vor dem Richter argumentiert man würde aus Spass Angeln gehen. (Und nicht aus Spass und aus xyz und aus blabla..)
Dann wird man wohl derzeit ein Problem haben.

Das der Nahrungserwerb nicht unser anliegen ist, brauchst Du mir jetzt nicht erzählen.
Wenn ich Fisch essen will geh ich in den Lebensmittelladen und kaufe welchen.

Aber Nahrungserwerb ist derzeit die einzige juristische Legetimation für das Angeln.
Auch wenn es mir nicht gefällt und ich persönlich anderer Meinung bin.
Ich kann nun mal den derzeitigen juristischen Stand der Dinge nicht ändern.
Ich gehe aus Spass an der Sache angeln.

Und wahrscheinlich genau diese juristische Definition ermöglicht es uns heute noch zu angeln.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *NEIN!*
> Weil es das Angeln nicht betreffen würde, würden die Verbandskasper einmal richtig argumentieren statt nur die Kohle der Angler "verspesen"......


 
Das ist ein Wunsch, der absehbar nicht Realität werden wird.

Da wird jeder Artikel von einem Gegenartikel gejagt.
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/wissen/tierphilosophie-das-leid-der-fische/7512524.html

Typische Patt-Situation.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

oooooch menno:
*NEIN!!!*


> Und Nahrungserwerb ist derzeit die einzige juristische Legetimation für das Angeln.


*NEIN!*
Nein es gibt zig juristische Legitimationen!!

Das mit der Ernährung ist bis jetzt nur die einzige, die man vor Gericht hat versucht durchzusetzen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Weil die Verbände schlicht zu dumm oder ängstlich waren, mit ihren Anwälten - trotz vorhandener rechtswissenschaftlicher Arbeiten - andere Aspekte (s.o.) einzubringen und durchzusetzen....

Und warum die zu dumm oder ängstlich sind, kannst Du wiederum im Eingangsartikel treffen beschrieben nachlesen.....



> Da wird jeder Artikel von einem Gegenartikel gejagt.


Klasse für Angler (bei guten Anwälten statt denen der Verbände):
Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten.........

Und gerade jeder kleinste Zweifel muss in diesem Tierschutzdriss eigentlich da von den Verbänden genutzt werden, statt sichs vom Geld der Angler gutgehen zu lassen und dafür den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken..

Denn darum gehts hier eigentlich!!

Und dass der von dir verlinkte Artikel von Peta-Jüngern stammt, die da mit Säurekonzentrationen jenseits von gut und Böse gearbeitet haben, haben richtige Wissenschaftler schon lange bemerkt, davon ab - und nicht nur anglerfreundliche.


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> oooooch menno:
> *NEIN!!!*
> 
> *NEIN!*
> ...




Komm mal runter.

Die Verfehlung hier ist mir klar. 
Es ist aber Stand der Dinge.
JETZT!

Ich weiss nicht welche Legitimation ein Richter ausser dieser anerkennen wird.
Weil, wie Du es schon sagtest nocht nicht vorgetragen wurde.

Sicherlich gibt es auch andere Legitimationen.
Diese sind ja auch beim drohenden Angelverbot der NRW Regierung vorgetragen worden.
Und der Politiker der Grünen hat sich davon überzeugen lassen.
Nur ob dies Legitimation vor Gericht standhält ist fraglich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



> Diese sind ja auch beim drohenden Angelverbot der NRW Regierung vorgetragen worden.


Was zukünftig mit der neuen Agrarlobby-Präsidentin (man erinnere sich, angeln NUR zur Ernährung) nicht mehr gehen wird.

Ob der (Kon)Fusionär Dr. Möhlenkamp schon weiss, dass seine Gentechnbik-Präsidentin seine damalige Aussage nicht teilt und daher in vergleichbaren Fällen (Envio) dann ein klares Angelverbot droht??

Wie gesagt, §4/2....

Der BV gibt vor...........

Und ich empfehle nochmals, den Eingangsartikel zu lesen und dann soll jeder sich selber fragen, warum er mit seinem Geld für die Verbände den Niedergang des Angelns auch noch selber bezahlen will.......


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Dieser Argumentiert: Fischereirecht ist Ländersache.


----------



## smithie (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

OT: Thomas, angenommen Du wärst wegen vermeintlicher Tierquälerei angezeigt.
Würdest Du die rechtlich bewährte Argumentation wählen oder lieber ein paar neue Argumente "ausprobieren"?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



> Dieser Argumentiert: Fischereirecht ist Ländersache.



Da gehts aber um Tierschutz - Bundesrecht.
Angeln nur zur Ernährung...

Aber ruhig weiter ans Gute in Verbänden glauben......

Bloss nachher nicht jammern..

Die Mehrheiten sind klar und haben diese Präsidentin gewählt mit diesen Ansichten, die daher den Wunsch der Mehrheit repräsentieren und auch von allen umzusetzen sind.



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> OT: Thomas, angenommen Du wärst wegen vermeintlicher Tierquälerei angezeigt.



Ein Verband hat Argumentationen und Lobbyarbeit zu leisten, die nicht am bestehenden Recht aufhören, sondern da erst anfangen und versuchen, dieses Recht für seine Klientel bestmöglich umzusetzen.

Lies den Eingangsartikel, da ist genau beschrieben, wie es die Profis im Naturschutz machen - und wie die Amateure bei Jägern und Anglern versagen und nur die Kohle der Angler "verspesen".....

Wenn selbst ihr als Angler meint, die Funktionäre in VDSF/DAFV und DAV würden das richtig und gut machen, dann wundern mich auch die Mehrheiten nicht.....

Dann sollen die organisierten auch kriegen was sie wollen:
Avanti Dilettanti.........

Mich ärgert nur zu Tode, dass unter dieser Unfähigkeit auch die 4,5 Millionen normaler Angler und am Angeln interessierten Menschen leiden müssen..


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



smithie schrieb:


> OT: Thomas, angenommen Du wärst wegen vermeintlicher Tierquälerei angezeigt.
> Würdest Du die rechtlich bewährte Argumentation wählen oder lieber ein paar neue Argumente "ausprobieren"?



Würde er nicht.


----------



## Blauzahn (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> tztztz
> 
> Ich habe da ganz viel verstanden.
> Aber wenn man vor dem Richter argumentiert man würde aus Spass Angeln gehen. (Und nicht aus Spass und aus xyz und aus blabla..)
> ...



Du begreifst immer noch nicht worum es geht...

Es geht schlicht um die Aussendarstellung des Angelns und da erreichst du nichts positives in der Öffentlichkeit, wenn du dich hinstellst und sagst: Ich will doch nur Angeln.

Wenn man jedoch das ganze in einem Konzept verpackt, welches professionell nach Aussen getragen wird, sieht das anders aus.
Da will man zwar auch nur Angeln, aber macht z.B. halt auch mal etwas für die Umwelt, was dann Medienwirksam verkauft, die nötigen Effekte erzielt.
An dieser Professionalität harpert es aber bei den Anglern und eben auch den Jägern... 

So lang nicht begriffen wird, dass die Gesellschaft den Eigennutz  - beim gemeinen Bürger - und jeden der ein anderes Lebewesen erbeutet mit Neid und Mißgunst quittiert, statt mit Toleranz, wirst du ständig von irgendwelchen Tierschützern vor Gericht gezerrt und kannst - laut TSG - nur verlieren.

Aber darum geht es nicht.

Was z.B. Niedersachsen nun kürzlich als Punkteprogramm aufgestellt hat und hier ja auch gebührend "beklatscht" wurde, ist ein Anfang (welcher übrigens so neu nicht ist wenn man sich mal in anderen LV´s umschaut).  

Zudem ist es müßig weiteres tiefgehender zu erläutern, da die Angelwelten in Ost und West unterschiedlicher nicht sein können...



Im übrigen interpretiere ich deine Aussage
_Wenn ich Fisch essen will geh ich in den Lebensmittelladen und kaufe welchen._
für mich so, dass du dir besser ein anderes Hobby suchst...

Mahlzeit


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



> (welcher übrigens so neu nicht ist wenn man sich mal in anderen LV´s umschaut).


Ist aber ein VDSF-Verband (noch ;-))

Da ist so zielführendes sonst lange zu suchen..

Und de DAV gibts ja wohl nicht mehr lange ....

Ansonsten haste recht..


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Berk schrieb:


> ...aber genau hier liegt in meiner Sicht das Problem: unsere Bevölkerung tickt nun mal (neuerdings?) so.
> 
> Wir Angler machen aber weiter wie schon vor 50 Jahren: alles töten, Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb! Das verstehen anscheinend deine Nachbaren genauso wenig wie meine!
> 
> ...



Nein Blauzahn. 
Um diesen Kommentar ging es. Darauf habe ich argumentiert, dass das Argument Nahrungserwerb uns derzeit wahrscheinlich eher zum Angeln berechtigt als es uns zum Negativen reicht.

Um nichts anderes ging es.


----------



## Blauzahn (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und de DAV gibts ja wohl nicht mehr lange ....



...die LV´s schon #h
und an deren Konzepten und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ändert sich auch nach der Fusion nichts.


----------



## Blauzahn (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nein Blauzahn.
> Um diesen Kommentar ging es. Darauf habe ich argumentiert, dass das Argument Nahrungserwerb uns derzeit wahrscheinlich eher zum Angeln berechtigt als es uns zum Negativen reicht.
> 
> Um nichts anderes ging es.



Dann les doch nochmal durch was du geschrieben hast...
losgelöst von Berks Beitrag ist das für sich eine korrekte Darstellung der Herangehensweise der Funktionäre im VDSF an das Angeln.

Das muß sich ändern und dieses Problem haben auch die Jäger und der war ja anfänglich mal das Thema...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



> Das muß sich ändern und dieses Problem haben auch die Jäger und der war ja anfänglich mal das Thema...


DAnke ;-))



> ...die LV´s schon
> und an deren Konzepten und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ändert sich auch nach der Fusion nichts.


Satzung, §4/2...


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Dann les doch nochmal durch was du geschrieben hast...
> losgelöst von Berks Beitrag ist das für sich eine korrekte Darstellung der Herangehensweise der Funktionäre im VDSF an das Angeln.
> 
> Das muß sich ändern und dieses Problem haben auch die Jäger und der war ja anfänglich mal das Thema...



Es ist aber in diesem Zusammenhang von mir geäussert worden. Und ist auch in diesen Zusammenhang zu verstehen.

Dies ist ein IST- Zustand den ich derzeit hier und heute im Jetzt nicht ändern kann.
Was der VDSF gestern oder morgen macht liegt auch nicht in meinem Einflussbreich.
Und es lag offensichtlich auch nicht in Deinem.

Und nun ist das Thema Nahrungserwerb  für mich beendet.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Dann les doch nochmal durch was du geschrieben hast...
> losgelöst von Berks Beitrag ist das für sich eine korrekte Darstellung der Herangehensweise der Funktionäre im VDSF an das Angeln.
> 
> Das muß sich ändern und dieses Problem haben auch die Jäger und der war ja anfänglich mal das Thema...


 
Wenn man Fischen Schmerz- und Stressempfinden zubilligt und diese somit unter das Tierschutzgesetz fallen, sind Nahrungsbeschaffung und Hegegründe die einzigen, die das Angeln in Deutschland legitimieren. 
Und sowohl Nahrungsbeschaffung als auch Hege haben die Fischentnahme zum Ziel.

Diesen Umstand kann man bedauern, aber genau so ist die Faktenlage in Deutschland, bis Gerichte dies anders entscheiden oder der Gesetzgeber das Tierschutzgesetz umschreibt.

Insofern hat Sharpo auf Basis der aktuellen Situation völlig Recht mit seiner Behauptung.


----------



## prinz1 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

hallo
BEÄNGSTIGEND!!!!!  sag ich da nur.

welch horrend gut passende parallelen zu den heutigen verbänden/ zukünftigem verband !!!

und mit dem zukünftigen verband wirds noch besch.....ener, jede wette.
gute nacht angeldeutschland.
ich seh schwarz!

mit dunklem gruß

der prinz


----------



## antonio (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...die LV´s schon #h
> und an deren Konzepten und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ändert sich auch nach der Fusion nichts.



jo die gibts, nur haben die eben lt. neuer satzung das umzusetzen, was der bv vorgibt.

antonio#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



prinz1 schrieb:


> hallo
> BEÄNGSTIGEND!!!!!  sag ich da nur.
> 
> welch horrend gut passende parallelen zu den heutigen verbänden/ zukünftigem verband !!!
> ...


Du hast erkannt, um was es geht!
#6#6#6


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn man Fischen Schmerz- und Stressempfinden zubilligt und diese somit unter das Tierschutzgesetz fallen, sind Nahrungsbeschaffung und Hegegründe die einzigen, die das Angeln in Deutschland legitimieren.
> Und sowohl Nahrungsbeschaffung als auch Hege haben die Fischentnahme zum Ziel.
> 
> Diesen Umstand kann man bedauern, aber genau so ist die Faktenlage in Deutschland, bis Gerichte dies anders entscheiden oder der Gesetzgeber das Tierschutzgesetz umschreibt.
> ...



Danke.


----------



## Blauzahn (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



antonio schrieb:


> jo die gibts, nur haben die eben lt. neuer satzung das umzusetzen, was der bv vorgibt.
> 
> antonio#h



Sofern man denn in diesem BV Mitglied ist, das wird bei derzeitiger Argumentation immer vergessen #h


----------



## Wegberger (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Hallo,



> Sofern man denn in diesem BV Mitglied ist, das wird bei derzeitiger Argumentation immer vergessen #h



Die DAV LV stehen doch zu 100 % dazu! oder etwa nicht ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Naja, bei den Kündigungsfristen sind alle DAV-Verbände bei Annahme zuerstmal bis minimum Ende 2014 dabei und können dann erst zum 01.01. 2015 wieder frei sein..

Davon ab und zurück zum Thema:


prinz1 schrieb:


> hallo
> BEÄNGSTIGEND!!!!!  sag ich da nur.
> 
> welch horrend gut passende parallelen zu den heutigen verbänden/ zukünftigem verband !!!
> ...


Du hast erkannt, um was es geht!
#6#6#6


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Die DAV LV stehen doch zu 100 % dazu! oder etwa nicht ?




Klar!
100% lt. Probeabstimmung. |supergri


----------



## Dok (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn man Fischen Schmerz- und Stressempfinden zubilligt und diese somit unter das Tierschutzgesetz fallen, sind Nahrungsbeschaffung und Hegegründe die einzigen, die das Angeln in Deutschland legitimieren.





Sharpo schrieb:


> Danke.



Aber gerade dann ist es doch die Aufgabe eines Verbandes, die Interessen seiner Mitglieder zu stärken und zu prüfen, inwieweit man hier auch noch andere »Rechtfertigungen« finden und herausarbeiten kann. Das Letzte was ein Verband tun darf ist doch gegen die Interessen seiner Mitglieder zu arbeiten und sich aktiv oder passiv an einer weiteren Verschlechterung der Situation zu beteiligen. Indem er zum Beispiel dafür eintritt das Nachtangeln zu verbieten oder das Angeln in Schutzgebieten weiter einzuschränken.

Ich denke da im Augenblick gerade an die Verbände der Lebensmittelindustrie. Natürlich kann es sinnvoll sein, wenn auf Lebensmitteln auch noch alle z. B. Pflanzenschutzmittel angegeben werden müssten, mit denen das Produkt in Berührung gekommen ist. Aber es würde doch kein Lebensmittelverband sowas selbst fordern, da sie vor allem die Interessen deren im Auge haben, die sie vertreten. Sie werden gar mit allen Mitteln versuchen eine solche Vorschrift zu verhindern. Und dies unabhängig davon, ob sie dies Selbst für eine gute Idee halten. Denn es würde mehr Aufwand und Kosten für Ihre Mitglieder bedeuten. Somit lege eine solche Verordnung nicht im Interesse Ihre Mitglieder und sie würde mit aller Kraft versuchen sich dagegen zu stellen.

Im Gegensatz dazu, haben wir Verbände / einen Verband der Konfrontationen nicht nur aus dem Weg geht, sondern auch noch tatkräftig daran mitarbeitet, seinen Mitgliedern das Leben schwer zu machen.

Ganz so nach dem Motto, ich lasse meine Türe lieber auf, denn sonst besteht ja die Gefahr, dass ein Einbrecher das Fenster einschlägt...

Und ich bezweifle ernsthaft das wir nun einen Verband bekommen (samt Präsidentin) der für unsere Interessen arbeiten wird!


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich bin der selben Meinung wie Naturliebhaber.
> 
> Töten von Tieren hat keine grosse Lobby in diesem Land.
> 
> ...



Du bist nicht auf dem neuesten Stand.

Geh mal in einen Zeitschriftenladen. Da findet man seit einiger Zeit unmengen von Magazinen wie " Landleben", "Selbstversorger heute", "Landfrauenküche" usw.

Und ich prognostiziere Dir, es wird nicht mehr lange dauern, bis man dazu auch die ersten Fernsehformate sieht.

Der Trend zur, zumindest partiellen, Selbstversorgung ist in massivem Schwung.

Das ist z.B. auch eine Entwicklung, die die Verbände aber sowas von völlig verpennt haben. Wie toll könnte man auf diesen Zug aufspringen.


----------



## ironfish (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Wie die 100% in der Probeabstimmung aber zustande gekommen sind steht auf einem anderem Blatt:
Das liegt an den gleichen Stuckturen mit denen auch der Jagdverband zu kämpfen hat, in denen nicht jedes einzelne Mitglied direkt gefragt wird sondern immer eine jeweilige Gruppenabstimmung gemacht wird in denen dann leider vieles verlorengeht. Dies zieht sich dann weiter durch Kreisverbände, Landesverbände und letztendlich stimmen 100%??? der Delegierten dafür.
 Ich selbst weiß das aus meinem Kreisverband dagegen gestimmt wurde frage mich aber wo diese stimmen der ca 9000 Angler im Landesverband mit 48000 Mitgliedern geblieben sind. 

Genau da schießen sich Jagd und *Der Anglerverband*?!? in ihren Führungsebenen ins Knie und die kleinen Angler und Jäger haben den Ärger mit PETA Fxxxzies und anderen Veganern!

Sagt denen sie sollen doch meinem Essen nicht das Essen wegessen! 
und Schweinefleisch vom Supermarkt wächst nicht auf dem Feld!

Da NDS und Bayern ja gekündigt haben stimmt das mit den 75% eigentlich noch?


----------



## ivo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


>


 
Sehr schön herausgearbeitet. Das Pressereferat sollte das stärkste sein. Damit kann man auch in der Öffentlichkeit auftreten.


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du bist nicht auf dem neuesten Stand.
> 
> Geh mal in einen Zeitschriftenladen. Da findet man seit einiger Zeit unmengen von Magazinen wie " Landleben", "Selbstversorger heute", "Landfrauenküche" usw.
> 
> ...



Dieser Mainstream ist bei mir noch nicht angekommen und soweit ich dies beobachten konnte auch noch nicht in meinem Verein und Umgebung.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Dok schrieb:


> Das Letzte was ein Verband tun darf ist doch gegen die Interessen seiner Mitglieder zu arbeiten und sich aktiv oder passiv an einer weiteren Verschlechterung der Situation zu beteiligen. Indem er zum Beispiel dafür eintritt das Nachtangeln zu verbieten oder das Angeln in Schutzgebieten weiter einzuschränken.


 
Völlig richtig.

Und um noch eine draufzusetzen: Jemanden aus der FDP mit Gentechnik-Hintergrund zum Vorsitzenden zu machen. Man sollte schon etwas Augenmaß bei der Stellenbesetzung haben und daran denken, wie man ein vertrauensvolles Klima mit den entsprechend zu erwartenden Gesprächspartnern herstellt.


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Völlig richtig.
> 
> Und um noch eine draufzusetzen: Jemanden aus der FDP mit Gentechnik-Hintergrund zum Vorsitzenden zu machen. Man sollte schon etwas Augenmaß bei der Stellenbesetzung haben und daran denken, wie man ein vertrauensvolles Klima mit den entsprechend zu erwartenden Gesprächspartnern herstellt.




Vor lauter Freude Herrn Mohnert endlich ins Reich der VDSF Rente zu schicken hat man da beide Augen zugedrückt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Ich denke:
Die waren schon immer blind - die haben die Augen noch nie aufgehabt.....


----------



## Blauzahn (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Schade, dass sich ein Großteil der Beiträge auf das "herumtanzen um eigene Standpunkte" beschränkt, anstatt den veröffentlichten Artikel zu lesen und zu verstehen.

Eine Unart seit geraumer Zeit in diesem Forum - das erreicht Null Substanz, das ist wenig sinnvoll für die Aussenwirkung.

Dreimal über das Tierschutzgesetz geblubbert und dies als Totschlagargument für Ansätze und Lösungen aus dem Misthaufen heraus hergenommen,
alle sind glücklich und zufrieden.... wie toll man doch alles erklären kann #h

Nö so werd das nüscht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Schade, dass sich ein Großteil der Beiträge auf das "herumtanzen um eigene Standpunkte" beschränkt, anstatt den veröffentlichten Artikel zu lesen und zu verstehen.
> 
> Eine Unart seit geraumer Zeit in diesem Forum - das erreicht Null Substanz, das ist wenig sinnvoll für die Aussenwirkung.
> 
> ...



Wo Du recht hast...........

Hier nochmal zurück zum Thema:
*Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden​*Bei dem ganzen Theater um die Fusion kann man als Angler leicht auf den Gedanken kommen, nur Angler wären mit unfähigen und dilettantischen Verbänden geschlagen.

Nein, weit gefehlt. 

Die Kollegen der Jagdzeitschrift Pirsch haben sich in der Ausgabe 3/2013 mal mit ihren Verbänden und dem Vergleich zu bekannten Naturschutzverbänden beschäftigt. 

Zwei Dinge sind da für mich persönlich erschütternd:
Dass es bei den Jägern anscheinend auch keine bzw. nur eingeschränkt professionelle Verbandsarbeit gibt.

Und dass die Printmedien der Angler im Gegensatz zu ihren Kollegen der Pirsch außer Pressemeldungen der Verbände nichts zum Thema Verbände, Angelpolitik etc. zu berichten haben.

Daher freut es mich auch doppelt, die hervorragende Ausarbeitung der Kollegen von der Pirsch hier veröffentlichen zu dürfen.

*Dafür möche ich mich ausdrücklich nochmal auch an dieser Stelle bedanken.*

Sollte der geneigte Leser im nachfolgenden Artikel der Pirsch den Namen der Jagdverbände gegen VDSF/DAFV oder DAV austauschen und feststellen, dass fast alles, was da von der Pirsch geschrieben wurde, (fast) ein zu eins auf die genannten Verbände der Gewässerbewirtschafter zutrifft:
*Ja, so gings mir auch!*

Mehr Informationen zur Pirsch und dem Verlag findet ihr hier:
http://www.jagderleben.de/
http://www.jagderleben.de/jagd-zeitschriften-uebersicht


Thomas Finkbeiner

Nun aber los:

Hier ist der Artikel auch als PDF verfügbar:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/images/stories/00aa2013/maerz/pirsch/Naturschutz_vs_Jagdverbaende.pdf


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Schade, dass sich ein Großteil der Beiträge auf das "herumtanzen um eigene Standpunkte" beschränkt, anstatt den veröffentlichten Artikel zu lesen und zu verstehen.
> 
> Eine Unart seit geraumer Zeit in diesem Forum - das erreicht Null Substanz, das ist wenig sinnvoll für die Aussenwirkung.
> 
> ...



Genau über den Inhalt des Artikels diskutieren wir, wenn auch vielleicht etwas um drei Ecken: Wie erreicht man das Engagement geeigneter Leute im Verband und wie lässt man sie in der Hierarchie hochkommen.

Meine pessimistische Antwort: Gar nicht. Die wollen nicht, dass ein junger, talentierter Mitarbeiter hochkommt und denen das Netzwerk durcheinanderbringt, ggf. noch alle Betonschädel und deren Entscheidungen in Frage stellt.

Guckt euch doch die alten Kerle an. Meine Herrn, die wollen doch keine Stress mehr. Am Ende kommen da noch Ideen wie Kommunikation, Internet und all der neue Kram. Nee, nee, immer mit der Ruhe.

Das ist übrigens eine weit verbreitete Verbandeskrankheit. Ich habe selbst mal versucht, in einem großen Verband hochzukommen. Hab nach 2 Jahren aufgegeben. Geht nur über Netzwerke.

Ich durfte vor einigen Jahren auf einer Konferenz Heiner Geißler kennenlernen und habe ihn gradezu gefragt, warum jemand mit seinem rethorischen Talent und politischen Sachverstand nie für das Kanzleramt zur Debatte stand.
Antwort: "Da hätte ich mich verbiegen und meine Kanten abschleifen müssen."


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



> Meine pessimistische Antwort: Gar nicht. Die wollen nicht, dass ein junger, talentierter Mitarbeiter hochkommt und denen das Netzwerk durcheinanderbringt, ggf. noch alle Betonschädel und deren Entscheidungen in Frage stellt.


Wieso kriegens dann die richtigen Naturschützer hin, wie im Artikel ja eindrucksvoll beschrieben?

Weils Profis machen statt alter Amateur- und Ehrenamtsbetonköpfe.....

Jedenfalls da, wos wichtig ist........


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso kriegens dann die richtigen Naturschützer hin, wie im Artikel ja eindrucksvoll beschrieben?
> 
> Weils Profis machen statt alter Amateur- und Ehrenamtsbetonköpfe.....
> 
> Jedenfalls da, wos wichtig ist........



Das hat meiner Meinung nach nicht so viel mit Amateuren und Ehrenamt zu tun. Wenn ein Profi Dinge ehrenamtlich macht, bleibt er immer noch ein Profi.

Es hat damit zu tun, dass Naturschutzverbände keine Wasserköpfe von Vereinen sind, die ohne sie genau so gut klarkämen, sondern als Verband von oben nach unten funktionieren. Das gesamte Verbandsleben von NABU, PETA etc. wird vom Verband aus gesteuert, da der Verband ohne Offentlichkeitswirksamkeit keine Spenden bekäme und über kurz oder lang tot wäre.

Ein Naturschutzverband ist auf einen kompetenten Verbandsvorsitzeden angewiesen und der gibt die Richtung vor, die Angler kennen ihren Verbandsvorsitzenden nicht mal, weil sie ihn nicht brauchen. Das ist der Unterschied.


----------



## Berk (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Das wirkliche Hauptproblem an unseren Verbänden (Jäger und Fischer) ist doch, dass wir eine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit haben, die unter aller Kanone ist.

Wir machen doch genug: 
- Gewässerpflege 
- wer räumt den Müll von Badegästen weg?
- wer mäht (Festgeschrieben im Pachtvertrag) die Badewiesen?
- Hege des Gewässers
- wie würden ohne uns das Leben in Flüssen aussehen?
- Förderung der Jungend (es gibt durchaus mehr als nur Playstation)
- Respektvoller Umgang mit der Natur (machen das Agrarkonzerne auch Fr. Dr.???)

Vor kurzem hatte ich ein Gepräch mit einem hohem Mitglied unseres Bezirkverbandes.
Darin kam zur Sprache, dass man gerade dabei sei, dass man ein Verbot für Bauern erlangen wolle, welches diesen nicht mehr gestattet bis an den letzten Meter ans Gewässer zu fahren und auch Schädlings- und Unkrautbekämpfungsmittel dort zu spritzen. Dieses Nicht-Verbot gibt es nur in Bayern (sonst angeblich 5m).

Wäre es so schwer, wenn mal darüber mal Werbung in eigener Sache betreibt? Wie wäre es hier sogar einen Schulterschluss mit den Naturschutzverbänden zu machen? 
Ok, wir haben Werbeslogans wie: Aktiv für Umwelt- und Gewässerschutz (oder so ähnlich).
Aber reicht das aus? 
Reicht es zu sagen: Kormoran und Wasserkraft müssen weg, damit wir einen artenreicheren Fischbestand zurück bekommen…vor allem wenn man im nächsten Satz dann sagt, dass man den dann sowieso in der Kühltruhe unterbringt. 
Interessant am Rande (und evtl etwas zynisch): Uns Bayern hat der Kormoran die Äsche weggefressen, also besetzt man die nach…gefördert durch den Verband. Wenn ich nun den selten gewordenen Fisch fange, muss ich ihn abknüppeln (auch wenns die letzte Äsche im Bach wäre). 

Ich denke verbandsseitig hat man in den letzten Jahren zu viel verschlafen. Einfach weitermachen wie bisher und dann passt das war wohl die Denkweise.

Angeln dient doch primär nicht zum Nahrungserwerb. Es ist ein Punkt unter vielen. Warum schiessen wir uns damit ins Knie - anstatt zu sagen: 1. Nahrung, 2. Gesunde Gewässer mit gesundem Bestand (inkl gesunder Alterspyramide, bewirtschaftet von mündigen Anglern).

Wer von euch antwortet auf die Frage, warum er angelt mit: "Damit ich was zum essen habe!". Also ich sage immer, dass ich es einfach toll finde in Ruhe draussen in der Natur zu sein. Wenn ich was fange freu ich mich, und wenn es ein größe/Art passender Fisch ist, kommt der mit nach Hause in die Pfanne.

Heute hab ich noch nicht gesucht, aber bis gestern konnte ich keinerlei Ziele, Visionen oder ähnliches von Fr. Dr. Präsidentin in Form einer Stellungnahme sehen. Nicht mal auf den Verbandsseiten! Lebt die Frau eigentlich, bzw weiss die was Angeln ist? Das einzige aktuelle von ihr beschäftigt sich mit Pferdefleisch in Lasagnen…Mahlzeit. 
Dabei waren wir jetzt kurz in den Medien…eine Chance die ungenutzt verstrich. Wäre ein Statement wie "Mit der Verschmelzung der Verbände wollen wir erreichen, die Interessen der Angler effektiver zu vertreten und nun aktiver und zielgerichteter Natur- und Gewässerschutz zu betreiben." zu viel gewesen? Oder zu anstrengend? Hätte es vom Buffet abgehalten? 

Würden Konzerne heute so arbeiten wäre die Pleite- schliesslich ist green efficiency in und nicht unbedingt Vmax und Leistung.

Und nun ein anderes Beispiel: Ich bin auch Mitglied im WWF…und kann nur sagen – so informiert man seine Mitglieder! Eine der – aus meiner Sicht – wichtigsten Dinge für die Fischbestände haben nicht unsere Verbände eingeführt, sondern eben jener WWF: das MSC-Gütesiegel!

Fazit: Die Naturschützer sind die Profis...ob es bei uns zum Amateur-Status reicht? Momentan glaub ich nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Tolles Posting, Berk!


----------



## ivo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso kriegens dann die richtigen Naturschützer hin, wie im Artikel ja eindrucksvoll beschrieben?
> 
> Weils Profis machen statt alter Amateur- und Ehrenamtsbetonköpfe.....
> 
> Jedenfalls da, wos wichtig ist........



Weil die junge Leute haben und nach außen auftreten. Bei Anglerverbänden ist das umgekehrt, da wird Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nach innen gemacht, nach dem Motto "Schaut nur wie toll wir sind", da gibts vieles u.a. eigenes Propagandablatt etc. etc., dazu kommt eine extreme Ämterhäufung. Kein Wunder das da nichts wird. Aber für die Ämterhäufung gibts ja ein so einfaches Argument: "man ist effektiver, kann schneller reagieren, etc" bla bla.|rolleyes


----------



## ha.jo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Abend Berk




> Und nun ein anderes Beispiel: Ich bin auch Mitglied im WWF…und kann nur sagen – so informiert man seine Mitglieder! Eine der – aus meiner Sicht – wichtigsten Dinge für die Fischbestände haben nicht unsere Verbände eingeführt, sondern eben jener WWF: das MSC-Gütesiegel!




  Wer hat seine Mitglieder im WWF über den unsäglichen Verbraucherbeschiss informiert?
  Der WWF?
  Mitnichten.
  Eher wieder Leute abseits des Dunstkreises.
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit.../1637388/Falsche-Versprechen-fuer-Verbraucher


  oder allseits bekannt


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQrWDZQg1Ng


  da könnte man Seiten mit Links füllen.
  Mit dem Siegel wird mittlerweile nur Kohle gemacht, getäuscht und die Verbraucher belogen und ihre Kohle abgezockt.
  Wie immer, die Anfänge waren lobenswert, was daraus wurde ist eher beschämend.
  Eine Gelddruckmaschine!
  Aber eines stimmt.
  Keiner der Verbände ist bisher auf die Idee gekommen ein Siegel zu vermarkten.
 Was Mitglieder dann teuer bezahlen.
  Eigentlich erfüllen die Verbände ähnlich dem MSC viele Punkte.
  Täuschen, nicht vollumfänglich informieren auch Verschlechterungen positiv verkaufen.
  Eben ganz MSC.
  Nur mit dem MSC Siegel wird Kohle gemacht, den Verbänden fehlt es am Geld für den Druck und die Vermarktung.:q


----------



## Wegberger (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Hallo,

es ja mal toll zu PETRA oder WMF zu schauen - aber letztendlich völlig egal. 

Wir selber sitzen bis zu den Ohren in der Angler-Verbands-Gülle und die haben wir uns selber eingebrockt!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



ivo schrieb:


> Weil die junge Leute haben und nach außen auftreten.



Ich glaube dass hier auch ein anderes Problem eine Rolle spielen könnte: Junge Leute wollen zudem eines - nämlich das, für das sie im Verein sind: Angeln. 
Dann kommen bei den Jungen Leuten nach und nach andere Prioritäten hinzu: Familie, Beruf, Karriere, Immobilienerwerb ... das ganz normale Leben eben. Dadurch wird die Zeit fürs Angeln immer knapper und man verbringt die Zeit lieber am Wasser als in Sitzungen, Besprechungen, etc.
Erst mit zunehmenden Alter (Kinder sind aus dem Haus, berufliche alle Schafe im Trockenen, Ruhestand, ...) ändert sich die zur Verfügung stehende Zeit wieder.


Das ist (meine ich) auch der Grund, wieso im Fußball Funktionäre überwiegend "alt" sind: Weil die "jungen" noch selbst den Ball treten. 

Ein Naturschutzverein/verband hat hier den Vorteil, dass Öffentlichkeitsarbeit Bestandteil seines Selbstzweckes ist.


Daher ist es glaube ich im fischereilichen Ehrenamt nicht nur eine Frage dessen, ob man junge Leute überhaupt "oben" haben will - sondern auch eine Frage dessen, ob es denn auch die jungen Leute "können" (im Sinne von: Vereinbarkeit von Ehrenamt und Privatleben und Beruf).


----------



## Blauzahn (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Nur mit dem MSC Siegel wird Kohle gemacht, den Verbänden fehlt es am Geld für den Druck und die Vermarktung.:q



Oder am Verständnis für Vernetzung...
Das gilt für alle, von der rasenden Entwicklung überrollter Verbände.



Wegberger schrieb:


> Wir selber sitzen bis zu den Ohren in der Angler-Verbands-Gülle und die haben wir uns selber eingebrockt!



Wer hat sich was eingebrockt?

Die Mitglieder im VDSF, welche jahrelang sich haben verarschen lassen und nun mit dem Umkippen des DAV die lezten Felle davonschwimmen sehen?

Hier kann man ggf. einen Brocken finden
Klick -> http://www.muldenfischer.de/Documente/DEASPO_Mohnert89.pdf
der hier nichts mehr geworden ist....

Komisch, sonst habt ihr doch nur die Sahne abgeschöpft.
Da muß ja wohl ordentlich was schief gelaufen sein   :q:q


----------



## Wegberger (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Hallo,



> Komisch, sonst habt ihr doch nur die Sahne abgeschöpft.


Hoffentlich wird dieselbige allen organisierten Angler (ausser NDS) nicht noch im Halse sauer stecken bleiben.

Wer allerdings immer noch mit ihr/wir argumentiert .... naja


----------



## Berk (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

@ha.jo:
oh schau das wusste ich nicht...was ich wusste ist, dass für norw. Zuchlachs in Südamerika tonnenweise Fisch gefangen wird...und er daher nicht das Siegel bekommt. 
Dennoch gehe ich davon aus, dass dieses Siegel viel gebracht hat bisher und noch viel bringen wird! Evtl bin ich (und wohl viele andere) aber was das angeht zu leichtgläubig (was für eine gute "Propaganda" sprechen würde). 
Zudem glaub ich nicht, dass es den Verbänden nur an Geld fehlt...die Idee für was neues...daran scheitert es.

@Wegberger:
Klar hast damit schon recht- wenn jemand aber was besser macht, sollte man schon fragen dürfen warum das so ist- um davon zu lernen! Hätte das niemand bisher gemacht, würde es nur in einer Höhle Feuer geben! Aber genau diese Einstellung werfe ich den Verbänden vor...nach dem Motto: hat ja immer geklappt- also mach mer es so wie vor 50 Jahren!


----------



## ha.jo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



> Oder am Verständnis für Vernetzung...


Voll zugestimmt.#6



> Hier kann man ggf. einen Brocken finden
> Klick -> http://www.muldenfischer.de/Document..._Mohnert89.pdf
> der hier nichts mehr geworden ist....
> 
> ...



:vik:
Na auch der "Osten" hat gelernt und verdienstvolle Mitarbeiter zur Aufklärung und zukünftiger Führung in die "westlichen" Bundesländer abgestellt.
Diese verdienstvollen Mitarbeiter wurden mit offenen Armen empfangen.
Anscheinend musste ein Vakuum gefüllt werden, was durch eigene Nachwuchskräfte nicht gefüllt werden konnte.
Keiner stolperte aber über Jynx torquilla.|rolleyes


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Zum Abschöpfen gehören immer noch zwei.
Einer der schöpft und einer der sich schöpfen lässt.

Und im Grunde geht mir diese Ost/ West Gelaber tierisch gegen die Nüsse.
Wer nicht zufrieden ist, kann gerne auswandern.


----------



## Blauzahn (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hoffentlich wird dieselbige allen organisierten Angler (ausser NDS) nicht noch im Halse sauer stecken bleiben.
> 
> Wer allerdings immer noch mit ihr/wir argumentiert .... naja



Naja halt...
was willst du damit zum Audruck bringen?

Dass man besser aufhört miteinander zu reden,
oder endlich anfängt sich zu informieren, bevor man Halbwahrheiten verbreitet?
Was wisst "ihr" z.B. vom Gewässerfond, welcher ja in aller Munde ist, ohne jedoch nicht im geringsten verstanden zu haben, wie dieser funktioniert.
Was wisst "ihr" über die Strukturen in den Ost-Landes und -Reginalverbänden?

Die Liste kann beliebig ergänzt werden.

Achja
habe ja ganz vergessen, dass es jetzt einen Landesverband gibt - die Niedersachsen - die sind ganz toll...
machen nicht alles mit.
Ja... und da wären wir am Punkt.
Warum nur die?
Sind die anderen zu blöd?
Oder sind wir DAV-Landesverbände dran Schuld?

Gibt doch noch mehr LV`s im VDSF...
in welchem bist du?
Oder bist du gar unorgansiert...
Da darf ich garnicht mit dir reden...

Kann nicht ganz folgen.
Error


----------



## Wegberger (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Hallo,



> Was wisst "ihr" z.B. vom Gewässerfond, welcher ja in aller Munde ist,  ohne jedoch nicht im geringsten verstanden zu haben, wie dieser  funktioniert.





> Was wisst "ihr" über die Strukturen in den Ost-Landes und -Reginalverbänden?


Ich vermute soviel, dass das ja alles ganz schrecklich sein muss ! Ansonsten kann ich es nicht verstehen warum man es mit 100 % Zustimmung den VDSF in den Rachen schmeissen will - damit der das dann abwickelt!


----------



## Blauzahn (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich vermute soviel, dass das ja alles ganz schrecklich sein muss ! Ansonsten kann ich es nicht verstehen warum man es mit 100 % Zustimmung den VDSF in den Rachen schmeissen will - damit der das dann abwickelt!



Wüsstest du, wie dieser funktioniert, hättest du dir diesen Einwurf verkniffen.

Aber macht mal weiter so, irgendwann wird euch schwindelig, vom Drehen im Kreis...


----------



## Berk (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Hoffentlich wird das jetzt nicht zu OT. Aber warum immer ihr/wir/die...
Die Ossis, die Wessis, die Organisierten, Unorganisierten und dann noch die aus NDS...

Ja die Verbandsarbeit ist für viele momentan/schon lange nicht zufriedenstellend! Aber Hand aufs Herz: um Interessen durchzusetzen braucht es aber einen oder zwei oder von mir aus drei...mir doch egal wie der heisst- er soll UNS repräsentieren und für UNS abreiten! Das tun die gerade wohl nicht ausreichend!

Warum wünscht man nun denen (organisierten) alles erdenklich schlechte (bzw die gerechte Strafe)? Können dann die Unorganiesierten besser, mündiger und freier angeln?

Ok, die organisierten sind Schuld...ganz allein...aber warum??? Weil sich die Unorganisierten ganz rausgehalten haben? Weil es denen zum Großteil noch mehr am Allerwertesten vorbei geht?

Meine Meinung und mein Vorgehen ist nun: mit denen (Verbandsfunktionären) sachlich reden wann immer es geht...das ist viel zu selten und leider ist aus meiner Sicht die Struktur der Verbände zu verkrustet...aber hoffentlich höhlt steter Tropfen irdendwann den Stein. Wenn das genug machen geht es evtl schneller.


----------



## ha.jo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



> Zum Abschöpfen gehören immer noch zwei.
> Einer der schöpft und einer der sich schöpfen lässt.
> 
> Und im Grunde geht mir diese Ost/ West Gelaber tierisch gegen die Nüsse.
> Wer nicht zufrieden ist, kann gerne auswandern



Das Ost /West Gelaber führt Ihr doch!
Nachdem "Ihr" Mitglieder im VDSF bei der Abstimmung vergeigt habt, wird jetzt von DAV Mitgliedern gefordert.
Und wehe, das passt nicht.
Es wird leider das gleiche Ergebnis kommen, wie beim VDSF.
Seit ihr Mitglieder im VDSF nun schlechter oder die DAV Mitglieder?#c
Zahlen tut Ihr weiter oder die Kündigungen flattern seit dem 15.ten nur so.
Diese Diskussion ist müßig.
Versaut durch Unentschlossenheit haben es alle.
 Auch die *nicht organisierten*.
  Die angeblich *größte Anzahl* an Angler macht nichts!
  Bildet keinen Gegenpart, hofft ohne Einsatz auf das Wirken der organisierten (zum eigenen Vorteil), nutzt nur, blendet sich ansonsten völlig aus.
  Oder interessiert es die Millionen nicht?
  Warum sollten dem Organisierten dann die Interessen der Unorganisierten, jucken?
  Abwälzen, nichts selber tun, ist einfacher.:q
Von daher, den Schitt durch mangelnden Einsatz, brocken sich organisierte wie unorganisierte Angler selber ein.
Keiner kann den Finger gegen andere richten.
Weil jeder Angler dafür verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Wegberger (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Hallo Blauzahn,

ehrlich wünsche ich mir wirklich, das ihr genau das bekommt wofür ihr am 09.03. zustimmen wollt!

Ich hoffe nur  - und das meine ich ehrlich - das du deinen Nickname irgendwann von XXXXzahn auf XXXXäugig ändern musst!

@Ha.jo

Die Westler hatten nix zu verlieren bei der Entscheidung! Das war nur ein Wechsel von Inkompetent zu ganz Inkompetent.

Aber der Werte des DAV aufzugeben - ok !?


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Naja halt...
> was willst du damit zum Audruck bringen?
> 
> Dass man besser aufhört miteinander zu reden,
> ...




Ja, Error.

Rene, 

wenn Du mir erzählst, wie es damals hinter der Mauer zugegangen ist, dann musst Du das besser wissen, weil ich dort nicht gelebt habe.

Wenn ich Dir über mehr als 30 Jahre VDSF-Geschichte erzähle, dann weiß ich das genau, weil ich dabei war. 

Und so wie Du vermutlich nicht verstehen könntest, wenn ich die alte DDR wiederhaben und dort leben wollte, kann ich nicht verstehen wie ein DAV-Mitglied auch nur einen Gedanken daran verschwenden kann, dem VDSF beizutreten. 


Diese Fusion hätte die Möglichkeit geboten, das Beste aus beiden Verbänden zu bündeln und zu konzentrieren.

Wenn sie kompetent und professionell abgearbeitet worden wäre. 

Ist sie nicht, sie bündelt das schlechteste aus beiden Verbänden oder nimmt wesentliche Teile dessen mit in die Zukunft. 

Das ist Käse, in allen Himmelsrichtungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



> Diese Fusion hätte die Möglichkeit geboten, das Beste aus beiden Verbänden zu bündeln und zu konzentrieren.
> 
> Wenn sie kompetent und professionell abgearbeitet worden wäre.
> 
> ...



Leider!!

Und wo das Schlechteste der Verbände noch nicht reicht, holen sie eine nicht angelnde, kommunikationsverweigernde, von Gentechnik und Agrarindustrie begeisterte Präsidentin von außen..........

Chapeau.........

Passt zu dem Artikel der Jagdzeitschift Pirsch.....


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Das Ost /West Gelaber führt Ihr doch!
> Nachdem "Ihr" Mitglieder im VDSF bei der Abstimmung vergeigt habt, wird jetzt von DAV Mitgliedern gefordert.
> Und wehe, das passt nicht.
> Es wird leider das gleiche Ergebnis kommen, wie beim VDSF.
> ...



Wer ihr?
Ich rede nicht vom Abschöpfen etc..
Ich stelle nicht die hochnäsige Frage was hüben und drüben über den Gewässerpool weiss. 
Im Gegenzug könnte ich Fragen was ihr von den VDSF Verbänden und Strukturen wisst? 
Was wisst ihr überhaupt über den Westen?

Will ich aber nicht, weil ich weiss wie ein Markt funktioniert.
Weil ich mich als Deutscher, als Europäer fühle und nicht als Wessi.
Dieses dumme Gejammer von den armen Ossis geht mir auf die Eier. Das hat nicht in diesem Forum zu suchen und ist einfach falsch.


Wir reden über den VDSF und den DAV.
Ihr im DAV habt es genauso die ganzen Jahre verkackt wie wir im VDSF.
Die DAV Delegierten sind keinen deut besser als diese VDSF Fuzzis.

Der DAV hat nicht mal den Arsch in der Hose um Zeitgleich mit dem VDSF abzustimmen. Nein, erst VDSF dannn der DAV.
Also seit ihr jetzt am Zuge.

Macht ihr eure Arbeit im DAV richtig und besser, dann habt ihr einen Grund zum jubeln. Und wir "Wessis" jubel mit! Als Angler in diesem Land.

Davon sind wir aber weit entfernt.

Und von "Wehe" ist hier nie die Rede gewesen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wir reden über den VDSF und den DAV.
> Ihr im DAV habt es genauso die ganzen Jahre verkackt wie wir im VDSF.



Auch wenn du dieses Thema in Endlosschleife mit weiteren, immer wieder gleichen Beiträgen zur Fusion flutest. Hier geht es in erster Linie um einen Artikel in einer Jadzeitschrift, in dem die Öffentlichkeits-und Pressearbeit der Jagdverbände mit der wesentlich effizenteren einschlägigen Vorgehensweise der Naturschutzverbände verglichen wird und was wir zukunftsweisend daraus lernen könnten!

Eine kurze OT- Frage hätte ich allerdings: Was bitte haben wir im DAV genau so die ganzen Jahre verkackt? Wobei die Medienarbeit sicher auch unter Mikulin zu optimieren gewesen wäre!


----------



## Honeyball (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Zum OT: Es wäre wohl besser, wenn ihr sowas miteinander klären könntet, vielleicht wäre da sogar genug Potential für einen eigenen Thread, aber letztlich stellt sich mir die Frage, was es bringt, über alte Fehler zu palavern und dafür Energie zu opfern. 
Heute kommt es darauf an, zukünftig Fehler zu vermeiden. Und das geht nicht durch Rückblicke sondern nur durch persönliches Engagement und Interesse nach vorne.


----------



## Lommel (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Um mal zum Thema was zu sagen, das schlechte an Verbänden ist immer die Zwangsmitgliedschaft. Das läuft als Selbstständiger ähnlich, du meldest ein Gewerbe an und zack kommt die Handwerkskammer und hält das Händchen auf.
Ähnlich beim Angeln, du gehst in einem Verein und schon kommt die VDSF Zwangsabgabe. 
Liefern müssen die aber nicht, warum auch, die bekommen die Gelder ja auch ohne Leistung.
BUND und Nabu haben keine Zwangsmitglieder, die sind verpflichtet profesionell zu arbeiten und Ergebnisse zu liefern. Würden Sie das nicht tun hätten Sie weniger Mitglieder und damit weniger Beiträge.
Eine Reform des Angelverbandes wäre überfällig, wird aber am Desinteresse der im Verein organisierten Angler wohl scheitern.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Eine kurze OT- Frage hätte ich allerdings: Was bitte haben wir im DAV genau so die ganzen Jahre verkackt? Wobei die Medienarbeit sicher auch unter Mikulin zu optimieren gewesen wäre!


 
Die gemachten Fehler sehe ich nicht als ausschlaggebend für die aktuelle Entwicklung. Was den DAV langsam, aber sicher killt, ist die demografische Entwicklung im Osten bei gleichzeitig steigenden Aufwändungen für Pacht, Erfüllung von Auflagen etc.

Siehe die Ausführungen zur finanziellen Situation auf den DAV-Internetseiten.

Den Sprung unter die Decke des VDSF oder jetzt des neuen Verbandes deute ich schlichtweg als Zeichen der Hilflosigkeit.


----------



## Blauzahn (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Nun muß ich mich doch noch mal reinhängen, sorry #h



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dieses dumme Gejammer von den armen Ossis geht mir auf die Eier. Das hat nicht in diesem Forum zu suchen und ist einfach falsch.
> 
> Richtig, das hat hier nichts zu suchen und muß man auch erst einmal finden, denn weder ha.jo noch ich haben gejammert, sondern nur dargelegt worum es überhaupt geht. Wenn du das in die Schublade Ost/West legst, ist das dein Problem
> 
> ...



Und zur Thematik *zu wenig getan* - den Schuh muß ich mir nun wirklich nicht anziehen....


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Und zur Thematik *zu wenig getan* - den Schuh muß ich mir nun wirklich nicht anziehen....




Definitiv und unbestreitbar nicht.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Das ist wahr, Rene gehört sicher nicht zu denen, denen man Untätigkeit vorwerfen kann.


----------



## Deep Down (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Wollt Ihr Euch jetzt gegenseitig zerstreiten?


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr Euch jetzt gegenseitig zerstreiten?




Alles easy Deep Down.


----------



## Angel-Ralle (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Habe niemals ANGST, etwas NEUES zu versuchen.
 Denn Denke immer daran.....
 Amateure bauten die Arche und Profis die Titanic.:vik:#6:vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Angel-Ralle schrieb:


> Habe niemals ANGST, etwas NEUES zu versuchen.
> Denn Denke immer daran.....
> Amateure bauten die Arche und Profis die Titanic.:vik:#6:vik:




Das mag wohl sein. Allerdings hatte dieser Amateur auch nix mit Fischen zu tun.

Hätte er die mit auf die Arche genommen, wären die mit ihm voll gegen den Berg gefahren.

So wie die Angler mit diesen Verbänden.


----------



## ha.jo (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



> Richtig, das hat hier nichts zu suchen und muß man  auch erst einmal finden, denn weder ha.jo noch ich haben gejammert,  sondern nur dargelegt worum es überhaupt geht. Wenn du das in die  Schublade Ost/West legst, ist das dein Problem



Blauzahn.#6

@ Deep down



> Wollt Ihr Euch jetzt gegenseitig zerstreiten?


Keine Sorge. 
Dafür könnte ich mich überhaupt nicht motivieren.Weil es nichts bringen würde.


----------



## Blauzahn (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...Was den DAV langsam, aber sicher killt, ist die demografische Entwicklung im Osten bei gleichzeitig steigenden Aufwändungen für Pacht, Erfüllung von Auflagen etc.
> 
> Siehe die Ausführungen zur finanziellen Situation auf den DAV-Internetseiten.



Nochmal für dich.

Der DAV mit seinen "Führungsleuchten" in Berlin hat nichts, aber auch rein garnichts mit irgendwelchen Pachtverträgen zu tun.
Er ist "nur" der Dachverband der Landesverbände.

Ich hoffe das ist nun in die letzte Ecke Deutschlands vorgedrungen.

Achso....



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Definitiv und unbestreitbar nicht.#6





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist wahr, Rene gehört sicher nicht zu denen, denen man Untätigkeit vorwerfen kann.



Anscheinend nicht genug, leider....

...



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr Euch jetzt gegenseitig zerstreiten?



Nö, ich nenne es: Austausch von Standpunkten
und ja
auch manchmal ein wenig Starrsinn 





Abendgruß


----------



## Knispel (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Nochmal für dich.
> 
> Der DAV mit seinen "Führungsleuchten" in Berlin hat nichts, aber auch rein garnichts mit irgendwelchen Pachtverträgen zu tun.
> Er ist "nur" der Dachverband der Landesverbände.
> ...



Wenn denn alles DAFV geworden ist, haben aber die Landesverbände die Anordnungen des neuen Bundesverband laut Satzung umzusetzen ! Wenn die sagen, das Gras ist blau denn ist es blau .....

Ich hoffe das ist nun in die letzte Ecke des DAV - Landes vorgedrungen ...


----------



## ivo (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Noch nicht. Wird es aber wenn die ersten "Sachen" kommen. Das Geschrei wird groß sein!


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Knispel schrieb:


> Wenn denn alles DAFV geworden ist, haben aber die Landesverbände die Anordnungen des neuen Bundesverband laut Satzung umzusetzen ! Wenn die sagen, das Gras ist blau denn ist es blau .....
> 
> Ich hoffe das ist nun in die letzte Ecke des DAV - Landes vorgedrungen ...



Welche da, in Bezug auf Gewässerpachten, wären?
Denn um die ging es ja in meinen Ausführungen....

Oder anders gefragt:
Welchen Einfluss hat der jetzige VDSF Bundesverband auf Gewässerpachten bei Vereinen / Eigentümern / Pachtgeminschaften genommen ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Welche da, in Bezug auf Gewässerpachten, wären?
> Denn um die ging es ja in meinen Ausführungen....
> 
> Oder anders gefragt:
> Welchen Einfluss hat der jetzige VDSF Bundesverband auf Gewässerpachten bei Vereinen / Eigentümern / Pachtgeminschaften genommen ?



Rene, 

Du trennst Bundes- und Landesverbände, was natürlich formell absolut richtig ist.

Faktisch aber unterliegen sehr viele Funktionäre des VDSF einer gemeinsamen Ideologie und man munkelt auch von Vetternwirtschaft. 

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass die DAV-Gewässer kurzfristig bedroht sind. Und man wird dort auch wohl in einigen Jahren noch angeln können.

Wie und zu welchen Konditionen, dass ist die große Unsicherheit. Und wann Teile des Fonds ausgegliedert werden.

Denn *dass* dies der Fall sein wird, davon bin ich felsenfest überzeugt.

Oder glaubst Du, der VDSF hätte in über 30 Jahren keine Gewässerfonds bilden können, wenn er gewollt hätte. Doch, hätte er. Aber damit "verschenkt" man jede Menge Geld.


----------



## Knispel (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Bis jetzt noch keinen, da es ihnen Satzungsmäßig nicht möglich war. Aber warten wir doch einfach ab was da kommt, ich habe so ein dummes Gefühl, dass sich die Zeit - Anfang der 80 wiederholt, da hatter den VDSF erstmals sein "Können" unter Beweis gestellt, da knabbern wir heute noch dran. Unser Freund Ralle 24 kann da auch ein Lied von singen ..


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Wie läuft dies denn derzeit mit der Karte?
Die bezieht ihr doch direkt beim DAV, oder?

Den DAV wird es ja nach der Fusion nicht mehr geben.

Wer übernimmt dann die Koordination und Verkauf der Erlaubniskarten?


Wer darf nach der Fusion an diesem Gewässerfond angeln?

Geregelt wurde dies ja über die DAV Satzung.
Die wird es aber nach der Fusion nicht mehr geben.
Ist in der DAFV Satzung der Gewässerfonds geregelt? 
Meines Wissens nicht.

Also was passiert danach, wenn die Vereinbarung lt. Satzung nicht mehr existiert?

Im Grunde OT.


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie läuft dies denn derzeit mit der Karte?
> Die bezieht ihr doch direkt beim DAV, oder?



Falsch.

Kurz zur Erklärung und den Strukturen.

Unser Verein ist Mitglied in einem Regionalverband, welcher gleichzeitig Pächter der von uns beangelbaren Gewässer ist.
Dieser Regionalverband wiederum ist Mitglied im Landesverband, in welchem weitere Regionalverbände organisiert sind. Diese weiteren Regionalverbände sind ebenfalls Pächter und wenn man sich einig ist, hat man schon den ersten Pool auf Landesebene.
Sprich, unsere Vereinsmitglieder können praktisch Landesweit (Sachsen) Angeln.

War da irgendwo der DAV im Spiel?

Weiter gehts.
Da es mehrere Landesverbände, unter dem Dach des DAV gibt und diese Landesverbände ähnlich strukturiert sind - Gewässerpächter etc. hat man den Pool über Bundeslandgrenzen erweitert....

Merkste was... da war/ist immer noch kein DAV im Spiel...

Wir kaufen unsere Angelkarten bei unserem Regionalverband - nicht beim DAV.... der kriegt von uns zwar Beitragsgelder, aber nicht für irgendwelche Angelkarten.

Im übrigen, das Argument, dass nun mit dem neuen BV die Pachtpreise nicht mehr bezahlbar wären/werden ist auch ein Märchen, denn ein neuer BV hat damit nichts zu tun.
Das reguliert ganz einfach der Markt.
Zudem steigen die Pachtpreise seit 10-15 Jahren kontinuierlich und natürlich gehen auch mal bisher angepachtete Gewässer in Privathand, aber das war bisher so und wird sich durch eine Fusion nicht ändern.

Das sich in anderen Bereichen einiges ändern wird, steht ausser Frage, jedoch beim derzeitigen Poolsystem wird sich kurzfristig nichts ändern.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Das die Gewässer nicht dem DAV gehören ist mir klar. 


Mir geht es um dieses Vereinbarung:

Zitat:"
Dazu wird zwischen den Landesverbänden gemäß § 4 (1) der DAV-Satzung  vom 23. Oktober 1999 und/oder den Fischereiberechtigten (nachfolgend LAV  genannt) vereinbart:


Die gemäß der Fischereigesetzgebung der einzelnen Bundesländer  und/oder Freistaaten notwendigen Angelberechtigungen,  Angelberechtigungsscheine bzw. -erlaubnisscheine (nachfolgend  Angelberechtigungen genannt) werden auf quantifizierte Anforderung  zwischen den jeweiligen Geschäftsstellen der LAV ausgetauscht.
Die unter Textziffer 1 genannten Angelberechtigungen werden zu einer  Gebühr von minimal 5 Euro und maximal 25 Euro je Stück zur Verfügung  gestellt, soweit durch die jeweiligen LAV mit ihren Vereinen selbst  Gewässer in den Gewässerfonds eingebracht worden sind.
Zur Gewährleistung der Rechtssicherheit der einzelnen Anglerin bzw.  des einzelnen Anglers wird auf deren Wunsch ein Gewässerverzeichnis und  eine Gewässerordnung mit der Angelberechtigung ausgegeben.
Die Kosten für die unter Textziffer 3 genannten Materialien sind in  den gem. Textziffer 2 zwischen den LAV vereinbarten Gebühren bereits  enthalten.
Die LAV können auf der Grundlage dieses Beschlusses miteinander Vereinbarungen zu dessen Umsetzung treffen.
Der Beschluss zur Fortführung des gemeinsamen Gewässerfonds im  Deutschen Anglerverband wurde vom Verbandsausschuss am 18. Juni 2005 in  Berlin beschlossen."

Die ist doch hinfällig wenn die Fusion kommt.
Gibt es eine weitere Vereinbarung der LV? 



Meine erste Frage zur Ausgabe der Erlaubniskarten war im Grunde hinfällig wenn ich etwas genauer gelesen hätte.


----------



## Tomasz (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie läuft dies denn derzeit mit der Karte?
> Die bezieht ihr doch direkt beim DAV, oder?
> 
> Den DAV wird es ja nach der Fusion nicht mehr geben.
> ...



Der Gewässerfond ist eine Vereinbarung zwischen den Landesverbänden. An die LV´s bezahlst Du über Deinen Beitrag die Angelberechtigung für die Gewässer, für die der LV die Pacht oder was auch immer hat. Alles  was dazu notwendig ist, wird über die Landesverbände geregelt.
Der Bundesverband hat damit bislang nichts zu tun gehabt und wird es wohl auch künftig nicht haben. 
Es gibt den Gewässerfond auch übergreifend zwischen Ländern des VDSF (LV Mecklenburg-Vorpommern) und dem DAV (LAVB).

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das die Gewässer nicht dem DAV gehören ist mir klar.
> 
> 
> Mir geht es um dieses Vereinbarung:
> ...



Das betrifft die sogenannte "Ländermarke" welche wir z.B. in Sachsen für Brandenburg, Sachsen-Anhalt und Thüringen für 5 Euro erwerben können.
Diese Marke wird in unserem Verein jedoch nur zu ~10% genutzt, da man gerade in BRB oder auch in MeckPomm (nicht im Verbund mit Sachsen) eh an den Fischer seinen Beitrag für die Angelberechtigung "abdrücken" muß.
Wenn dieses wegfallen würde, wäre das nicht so gravierend, wie dargestellt.


----------



## ha.jo (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

@Sharpo



> Die ist doch hinfällig wenn die Fusion kommt.
> Gibt es eine weitere Vereinbarung der LV?


Lass doch den DAV mal weg.
Es handelt sich einzig und allein um eine Vereinbarung zwischen den beteiligten Fischereirechteinhabern.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
OB VDSF oder DAV Zugehörigkeit spielte dabei nie eine Rolle.Siehe M-V.
Zur Zeit besteht u.a. diese Vereinbarung.
http://www.anglerverband-sachsen.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/20101014dav-geasserfonds.pdf
Besonders auf den letzten Satz achten.
Einzig der ist maßgeblich.
Im Prinzip könnte jeder der Fischereirechteinhaber ist mit einem anderen Fischereirechteinhaber  auch diese Absprachen treffen. Gibt es in anderen Landesverbänden,Pachtgemeinschaften oder ARGEN doch auch.
In den DAV Landesverbänden und beim VDSF M-V ist es lediglich leichter da diese Landesverbände viele Fischereirechte haben.
Solange die Fischereirechteinhaber sich vertraglich über die Modalitäten einigen funktioniert es.


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Danke ha.jo
Mit diesem Papier hat sich mein letzter Beitrag auch relativiert.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

ha.jo

Danke, alles klar. 
Hab da nen Denkfehler beim Lesen der DAV Seite gehabt.

War so auf die DAV Satzung fixiert...

Zitat:"Dazu wird zwischen den Landesverbänden gemäß § 4 (1) der DAV-Satzung  vom 23. Oktober 1999.."

Dabei bezieht sich §4 nur auf die Landesverbände und nicht auf den Fonds.  :g#q:m


----------



## Pitti (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Die einzige Gefahr für den Gewässerfond besteht,  wenn den jeweiligen LV"s die Mitglieder weg rennen, oder wegen Streitigkeiten im oder außerhalb, des Dachverbandes dann. Dann ist es schon möglich das die Landesverbände Ihren Pool nicht mehr den anderen Landesverbänden zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Pitti (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Profis oder Amateure ?

Verstehen tue ich die Überschrift nicht ganz, seit wann wird man als Präsident oder Verbandsvorstand geboren, oder seit wann ist das ein erlernbarer Beruf.
Dort wurden ganz normale Leute hinein gewählt, weil sie sich zur Verfügung stellten, die Arbeit zu machen.
Genauso wie es in den Vereinen ist, das sind Leute wie Du und ich, aus allen Berufsgruppen und Bevölkerungsschichten.
Warum diese manchmal der Sache nicht dienliche Entscheidungen treffen, ist mir ebenfalls ein Rätzel.
Da Hilft dann nur abwählen !


----------



## ivo (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Danke ha.jo
> Mit diesem Papier hat sich mein letzter Beitrag auch relativiert.


 

Du weißt doch das Papier geduldig ist. So schnell wie man das geschrieben hat kann man es ebenso zerreißen. 

Ich bin gespannt wie unsere sächsischen Verbände den Mittgliedern die neuen Segnungen dann erklären und begründen wollen.#h

Es gibt ja da so Worte wie alternativlos etc ...


----------



## ha.jo (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ha.jo
> 
> Danke, alles klar.
> Hab da nen Denkfehler beim Lesen der DAV Seite gehabt.
> ...



Dann ist der Punkt ja geklärt.

@ivo



> Du weißt doch das Papier geduldig ist. So schnell wie man das geschrieben hat kann man es ebenso zerreißen.



Sicher.#d
Wenn einem nichts weiter einfällt kann man auch aus der Hand lesen oder die Kristalkugel befragen.

@Pitti



> oder wegen Streitigkeiten im oder außerhalb, des Dachverbandes dann.  Dann ist es schon möglich das die Landesverbände Ihren Pool nicht mehr  den anderen Landesverbänden zur Verfügung stellen.



Ich befürchte das hätte mehr Sprengkraft innerhalb der Mitgliedschaft wie die ganze Fusion.
Das wissen die Herrschaften aber auch.|supergri
So selbstmörderisch veranlagt sind Sie mit Sicherheit auch nicht.
Damit wäre auch kein Vorteil zu erzielen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



> So selbstmörderisch veranlagt sind Sie mit Sicherheit auch nicht.


Bei der gwählten Präsidentin?
Kann man nur selbstmörderisch sein....
Googlen hilft..........


----------



## ha.jo (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei der gwählten Präsidentin?



Meine Aussage zielte nur auf den Gewässerfond ab.
Damit hat die Gute aber nun Mal nichts zu tun.
War doch jetzt eigentlich geklärt.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Profis oder Amateure? Die Crux mit unseren Verbänden*

Das bezog sich auf die selbstmörderische Veranlagung derer, die solche Leute wählen, nicht auf den Pool....


----------

